# Crossfire and SLI Bridge the Same ?



## sl4y3r

So I purchased a new Gigabyte Motherboard, And now my existing Crossfire Bridge is not gonna be long enough as the PCIe 16x slots are spread out farther than my old Motherboad. The new board came with an SLI bridge that is long enough, but I have 2 x 6870s.

So can I use that ? It says *Nvidia SLI* on in. BUT underneath has a coding like CF_SLI_xxx.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Bloitz

Nope they're not the same. They don't have the same amount of pins. Not sure if they are the same size either.

Do NOT use the Sli bridge for crossfire

EDIT:
IIRC, sli bridges come with motherboards and CF bridges come with graphics cards. No idea why.

EDIT2: If you could give us the model number of your motherboard then I could look it up to be 100% sure.


----------



## Nicnivian

No. It wont work.

You need a Crossfire Bridge.


----------



## Blameless

They are neither physically nor electrically compatible. No way to make it fit without breaking it and even if you could it wouldn't work.


----------



## Kokin

Try it out.







If it really is compatible it will fit, but don't force it otherwise.


----------



## TheEnforcer

You can not use a SLI bridge for CrossFire, it would N-O-T work...


----------



## sl4y3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bloitz*
> 
> Nope they're not the same. They don't have the same amount of pins. Not sure if they are the same size either.
> Do NOT use the Sli bridge for crossfire
> EDIT:
> IIRC, sli bridges come with motherboards and CF bridges come with graphics cards. No idea why.
> EDIT2: If you could give us the model number of your motherboard then I could look it up to be 100% sure.


Its the z77x - UD3H

Guess thats a no then. Thanks to all for the replies


----------



## Bloitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sl4y3r*
> 
> Its the z77x - UD3H
> Guess thats a no then. Thanks to all for the replies


Manual states: One 2-way SLI Birdge connector

http://download.gigabyte.eu/FileList/Manual/mb_manual_ga-z77x-ud3h_e.pdf ==> page 6

Have you double-checked the boxes of your graphics cards for a longer crossfire bridge? You can probably buy them or check around if you have any friends who might have one that's long enough. You only need one, but you can use 2 if you prefer the looks of it.

EDIT: 6870 only has 1 crossfire tab so you can only use 1, my bad








I do find it strange that it's too short. Your motherboard only has 2 slot spacing which is still close enough for the normal crossfire cable ...


----------



## sl4y3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bloitz*
> 
> Manual states: One 2-way SLI Birdge connector
> http://download.gigabyte.eu/FileList/Manual/mb_manual_ga-z77x-ud3h_e.pdf ==> page 6
> Have you double-checked the boxes of your graphics cards for a longer crossfire bridge? You can probably buy them or check around if you have any friends who might have one that's long enough. You only need one, but you can use 2 if you prefer the looks of it.
> EDIT: 6870 only has 1 crossfire tab so you can only use 1, my bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do find it strange that it's too short. Your motherboard only has 2 slot spacing which is still close enough for the normal crossfire cable ...


To be honest my board is not in yet. But from the pics it sure seems more spaced out. However the cable that will come with the board is black ans looks cooler









I do have a friend who has a long bridge he doesnt use.My card came with 1. The second 6870 I got used from a friend very cheap, but he lost all accessories that came with the card.

I do appreciated your time and effort looking deeper into my m/b manual for me.Thanks a lot.


----------



## Bloitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sl4y3r*
> 
> To be honest my board is not in yet. But from the pics it sure seems more spaced out. However the cable that will come with the board is black ans looks cooler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do have a friend who has a long bridge he doesnt use.My card came with 1. The second 6870 I got used from a friend very cheap, but he lost all accessories that came with the card.
> I do appreciated your time and effort looking deeper into my m/b manual for me.Thanks a lot.


A black sharpie might work, or some electrical tape (but that'll look shiny and dirty I reckon). Or some "painter"s tape" (that's what we call it in Dutch, it's basically very paper-like tape that painters use to cover stuff that shouldn't be painted) and you can colour that with a sharpie ( or some paint).


----------



## Scorched912

It won't work, you need a CrossFire bridge mate


----------

